

Steve Jobs sends email to Apple employees in Japan - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/steve-jobs-sends-email-to-apple-employees-in-japan/

======
Bud
Pure class from Steve. And wisely in keeping with Japan's established culture
of corporations helping out their employees during times like this.

